# A few bad days in Victoria down under



## derwoodii (Aug 10, 2011)

Ballarat man killed by falling tree - Local News - News - General - The Courier

Ballarat man killed by falling tree
JORDAN OLIVER
10 Aug, 2011 10:07 AM
A 62 year old Ballarat man has died after being hit by a falling tree in a workplace accident at Mingay, south of Skipton yesterday.
The man was helping cut down blue-gums on a private property when the accident occurred at about 1.30pm.

He was employed as a contractor by a Buninyong-based tree felling business.

Worksafe spokesman Michael Birt said the man as with several other people at the property on the corner of Eight Mile lane and Bradshaws road.

"He was removing some blue gums from a property when one of them came down and struck a four wheel drive near where he was," he said.

"The tree also hit him."

A 27-year-old who was in the car was taken to Ballarat Health Services Base Hospital for observation.

_Hopin tis not Geelong's Stihlman crew_.



Man rescued from Belgrave tree - Emergency Services - News - Free Press Leader


Man rescued from Belgrave tree

UPDATE 4.25pm: A MID-AIR fall left a man hanging above the ground from a tree in Belgrave this afternoon.

The man, a contractor, was using a chainsaw in the tree in Waratah Avenue Belgrave when fell about 3 metres, still connected to the tree via a harness.

The tree was approximately 9 metres high.

It is not clear what lead to the fall.

CFA spokeswoman Amy Schildberger said the CFA were called out to the scene at 2pm, and used a ladder platform to lower the man to the ground. 

When he was lowered he was conscious but confused.

He suffered significant head injuries, with a large cut to the head, and was flown to hospital.

This & the photos helps explain cause as taken from comments under the article 

Tracey 
writes:


Posted on 
9 Aug 11 at 09:40am
I am the owner of the business and was on site when this accident happened, my climber did not fall from the tree, it was not a human error, a ratchet strap securing the lowering device malfunctioned due to reasons not made available yet, sending the lowering device up the tree hitting my climber in the head everybody on site, neighbours and emergency crew did a fantastic job working together to get him to the hospital I would like to thank these incredible people for the fantastic job that they did yesterday.


_Wishen & hopin a good fast recovery to the bloke_


----------



## David (saltas) (Aug 25, 2011)

sthilman works afternoon shift 2:30(chinees dentist) start time so the 1:30pm time of accident is kinda too late in the day for andrew.

I know that FPV ute is fast but skipton to teesdale unload and get to work in Geelong is pushing it.


----------



## derwoodii (Sep 1, 2011)

WA gets a sad turn, thats a bad one. 

Tree lopper leg amputation

http://www.commerce.wa.gov.au/worksafe/PDF/Safety_alerts/2011/04-2011_Workers_leg_amputated.pdf


----------

